# AEP and canoe?



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Never been and have a 16ft fiberglass canoe. Was wondering if it would be worth while to take? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Absolutely

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

There are literally hundreds of ponds there. You can get a canoe in some and some you can't.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

That's what I figured. Being fiberglass its only about 70lbs. 2 guys, a boat(w/lifejackets, paddle) and fishing gear seems like a bunch of work unless I can get some kind of cart for it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

The payoff wold be worth the work. There are some monsters down there.


----------



## DSTEGJAS (Feb 11, 2013)

I have fished the AEP ponds out of a 14' canoe for a lot of years now. Some of the ponds there are tough to drag a canoe too. Most are accessible by a short hike with your gear.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

catmando said:


> That's what I figured. Being fiberglass its only about 70lbs. 2 guys, a boat(w/lifejackets, paddle) and fishing gear seems like a bunch of work unless I can get some kind of cart for it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Make you a cart?? The easiest cheapest one I have seen is made out of a milk crate. I have seen them posted on here and in the Yak section. May Google it also and get the pics. If I was making one I would try to use the wheel barrow type tires if possible. They give some when being pushed/pulled. Can get them cheap at Harbor Freight. Oh, print you out a map and a permit on AEP site. Take lot's of tick repellent too . If that seems like a chore, there are a lot of ponds you can access along roads. They hold fish but are fished harder than the remote ones.


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

There are many ponds close to the road, but many more that are a long hike. At the campsite there are maps that help. If you go to AEP recreation land website you can view some of the maps.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

The web site maps stink. I've been looking at google earth and trying to plot out a week day trip. THat is if I can find the time to get away...


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought a canoe cart on line. It straps to the bottom and folds up. Makes the trips a lot easier. LL Bean is where I got it. Can send you a pic, looks easily reproducible.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I was recently watching Ultimate Survival Alaska, and these guys went down a river with beaver dams, etc. in what they termed a Packraft. Must be fairly strong to survive the sticks and stuff that they went through. Looks to just be an inflatable raft but fairly durable. Anyone ever use one at AEP. Seems like it would easy to pack in and out. I have no idea how long it would take to inflate.


----------

